# Family history of high cholestrol



## MsMaddy (Jun 18, 2009)

** I NEED A DX FOR FH OF HIGH CHOLESTROL ***

THANKS IN ADVANCE

MsMADDY


----------



## lring (Jun 22, 2009)

*family hx hi choles*

I use V18.1 because when you go to the 272 section (for cholesterol dz) it is under the "Endocrine, Nutritional & Metabolic Disorders" - V18.1 is "family history of other endocrine and metabolic diseases"


----------

